# Training in West Tennessee



## harold (Jan 16, 2008)

I am a martial arts student living in Memphis, Tennessee. I am interested in studying Tang Soo Do but there are no schools or instructors here.I have posted a similar question on other forums regarding this subject. Is there anyone who knows of a Tang Soo Do instructor or school in my area?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont know how close you are to Paris TN, but Master Troy Trudeau teaches there, he is a 7th dan with the National Korean Martial Arts Association...He is a great teacher from what I understand. Let me know if you are interested, and I will get you in contact...

--josh


----------



## harold (Jan 17, 2008)

Chizikunbo said:


> I dont know how close you are to Paris TN, but Master Troy Trudeau teaches there, he is a 7th dan with the National Korean Martial Arts Association...He is a great teacher from what I understand. Let me know if you are interested, and I will get you in contact...
> 
> --josh


Paris is about a three hour drive for me. But I could probably make the trip once a month to train if Master Trudeau would agree.


----------



## TK421 (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is a link to WTSDA Region 6.  There may be a studio close.

http://www.worldtangsoodo.com/regions/Listing.asp?region=6

Johnny


----------



## harold (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks. The closest one is in Amory,Ms. which is also about 3 hours away.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jan 18, 2008)

Sir,
please send me an email to kidosool@gmail.com and I will then have you address to forward on to Master Trudeau. Im sure you will enjoy learning what he has to teach ;-)
--josh


----------



## TK421 (Jan 20, 2008)

We just had the winter region 6 black belt session this weekend.  Grand Master Jae C. Shin was there training and beating the drum.  My eldest was there training.


----------

